# Canon Ip4400 printer for dye sub?



## terryd 420 (Jul 28, 2006)

I recently purchased a Canon Ip4400 it is wonderful with color photos ,and found bulk ink sysems for it i believe.. Is it possible to use for dye sub because I never see anything except epson on the forum 


thanks


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Dye sublimation inks require the Piezo print heads of the Epson printers.


----------

